# Modified Front Grill - Cruze LTZ



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

For the back of the Cruze I was thinking of painting the botton bumper (chrome piece) same way as the front grill + fogs and the chrome piece right under the chevy symbol, wrapping that with a carbon fiber wrap. If not, leaving that piece chrome and wrapping the "RS" Back Lip...any suggestions?


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Mmm, slacker shoes....

On topic, I like the idea of blacking out chrome. the "good" thing about my silver car is that the chrome strips aren't so noticeable.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I hated the chrome, main reason I didn't get the LTZ. I kind of regret it though because I could have just swapped for non-chrome peices :/


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah i no i think they went over board with the chrome around the entire car. However i do like the side with the door handles and the window trim. What type of paint will stick onto the chrome nice and smoothly. Any suggestions?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

How to Paint Over a Chrome Surface | eHow.com

A little google search showed this... And i agree your cruze looks much better without so much chrome in the front/rear  good luck!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Haah yeah thanks iKermit, i was thinking of doing this for a long time and about 2 days ago i had enough of the chrome lol. I think its time for something different im just waiting until Eibach comes out with springs. But thanks a lot for the link on painting over chrome. It helped me out a lot  





iKermit said:


> How to Paint Over a Chrome Surface | eHow.com
> 
> A little google search showed this... And i agree your cruze looks much better without so much chrome in the front/rear  good luck!


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Like the idea,especially on darker colors..Run with it..:th_coolio:


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

I think it looks sharp


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks guys, im going to paint the chrome and leave the fog light chrome trim around my fogs for now just to see how it looks. When i install my H.I.D's i am going to paint over the chrome...Pics will soon be uploaded, lastnight i installed my CAI Injen Intake


----------



## lilpreachaman (May 20, 2011)

i agree, im debating on whether i should get multi spoke chrome wheels or silver wheels....no black, i cant decide


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

thinking of getting web style either gun metal and black with chrome deep dish. Might even get alloy color,i like the way the rs rim color go.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i know most of you are chrome haters but I really want to see a cruze with the optional chrome grill that chevy is selling...


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd like to black out the chrome around my grille and fogs as well, my spouse however, likes the chrome. So as compromise, debadged (for me), keep chrome (for her). Unless the chrome somehow gets "damaged" and then has to be either repaired or painted.......


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah I would love to black out everything, when I have more time after my TrifectaTune I will for sure black out everything (might leave the chrome around my headlights to match my future rims deep dish lip....) 

From what I heard on the steps to black it out....
1. sand each surface down 2-3 times
2. clear coat of special paint 3 times
3. 2 coat of black ( or whatever color you want) paint that sticks to chrome or sand surfaces!!!
4. let dry for 24 hours (avoid rain for 3 days on the safe side) 


Sounds pretty legit so I might give it a try with some help of course lol. 




audog said:


> I'd like to black out the chrome around my grille and fogs as well, my spouse however, likes the chrome. So as compromise, debadged (for me), keep chrome (for her). Unless the chrome somehow gets "damaged" and then has to be either repaired or painted.......


----------

